# Hate to Grocery shop??? READ ON.....



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Woohooooo... I FINALLY found a job... after 4 months being unemployed. :thumbup::notworthy:

I work for Southeastern Delivery and they DELIVER GROCERIES.. right to YOUR DOOR!!! Right now it's only offered in Pensacola, Pace, Gulf Breeze Proper and I believe Cantonment. When I hired on.. I said.. AND MILTON?... was told NOT yet.. but could be soon. Anyhow... You can shop online or by phone, but waiting for the new website (coming soon) is advisable because the old one is hard to maneuver. Check us out!!! www.southeasterndelivery.com 485-6505 We deliver quite a bit to folks who can't get around very well and this gives them a sense of freedom because they no longer have to depend on someone else taking them to the grocery store. We also deliver to assisted living places PLUS... to people's homes who can't stand to shop or just don't have time. I think it's an AWESOME idea, as I hope to be able to get mine delivered in the near future too because I HATE shopping!! :thumbup: If you know of anyone who could use this service, please pass it on.. or for more info... call me at work!!! (9-5) 485-6505  Thanks... Pam!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a great idea Pam and congrats on the new job! I wish you much success :thumbup: I'll pass the word about the service along with the website.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks so much Dale!!! I'm really enjoying it. My job, which is different than anything I have ever done before is to contact the senior population, health organizations and churches in our area to inform them of this service. It's only 12.50 to have your groceries delivered, which is CHEAP when you consider the gas, your time PLUS the urge to buy way more than you would have, had you ordered them by phone or online. I get to drive around in our 'skinned' grocery delivery van running errands and it's fun to watch people's faces... you can almost read their minds... "if I ordered groceries, I wouldn't have to spend time shopping."  It's a great idea and I'm glad my boss thought of it. Eventually... we will be a household name throughout the US and THAT is so cool.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet i cant stand grocery shopping but i love to eat!!!
Ill pass the word 
thanks for the info


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

It appears the site http://www.southeasterndelivery.com/ has been hacked...


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a whole new future opening up for you Pam, and welcome back! I missed your kayak posts and missed your smiling pirate face!!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Patoz said:


> It appears the site http://www.southeasterndelivery.com/ has been hacked...


Yeah... they did it on Saturday... but it's fine now. I can't wait for the new site, which they are saying it might be up by the end of the week. It is AWESOME!!!... and so much easier to use. :thumbup:

Thanks Tom!!! I have missed being on... hopefully I'll get back to fishing quite a bit more when it cools off a little.


----------

